# Avalon Sunrise 400km Audax



## vorsprung (19 May 2010)

It's about a month now until this event so get your entries in now!

The "Avalon Sunrise 400" starts on the friday night closest in the calendar to the summer solstice, June the 18th.
The start point is a pub on the Blackdown Hills near Taunton. At pub closing time the riders will leave. Through the night they will ride along the north Devon coast and then see the dawn on the Somerset levels.
Then it's a quick trip across the Severn Bridge and back home.
It is being run under Audax UK rules.

This a long way to ride but it isn't a race. The challenge is to complete
the course in less than 27 hours.

This is the same weekend as the Vätternrundan 300km in Sweden and the Ride 24. This is event is a completely different type of event but every bit as challenging and enjoyable. 

_Summary of information_
Name of Event: Avalon Sunrise 400km
Start/Finish: Clayhidon, near Taunton
Distance: 413km
Entry Fee: £7 (yes seven+ insurance if you aren't CTC/BC/AUK member )
More info from: http://www.ukcyclist.co.uk/avalon


----------



## vorsprung (2 Jun 2010)

The route sheet is now available


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Jun 2010)

Hmm...quite fancy a 400k for my 40th next yur.


----------



## vorsprung (22 Jun 2010)

The event has run now
Bit of a write up on my blog

http://audaxing.wordpress.com/2010/06/22/the-first-avalon-sunrise/


----------

